# برنامج Primavera Project Planner v3.3.1 نسخة كاملة



## starmoooon (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنى ان يستفيد به الجميع 

نسخة كاملة قد يتطلب ID للتسطيب
04166-12923-6870-6168991
بدون باس ورد

ادعولى مدخلش الجيش 
الارجا يوم 21/11/2007
:56: 

الروابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/22298151/Primavera_Project_Planner_v3.3.1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22299602/Primavera_Project_Planner_v3.3.1.part2.rar


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز starmoooon
تحية طيبة و بعد

اولا جزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا: انى اسمع ان P3 نزل منه نسخ حتى P3 v3.5 فهل ممكن ان تدلنى عن طريق اقدر ان احصل على نسخة اعلى من P3 v3.1

و الى سيادتكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MIDO_1349 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

starmoooon قال:


> اتمنى ان يستفيد به الجميع
> 
> نسخة كاملة قد يتطلب ID للتسطيب
> 04166-12923-6870-6168991
> ...






الحال من بعضه يا باشمهندس ربنا يوفقنا جميعا فى موضوع الجيش دا

والف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (19 نوفمبر 2007)

starmooon شكرا لك كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا على الروابط ...... وان شاء الله بالتوفيق في حياتك العسكرية .....ههههههههه
وشكرا للأخ يوسف الحلواني على الرابط ..... وربي يوفقك يا حق .....


----------



## starmoooon (25 نوفمبر 2007)

كل هندسة صناعية (نص اول +نص تانى) ضوابط تخصصات 
الحمد لله ويارب نرجع بالسلامه الجيش للرجاله 
StarMoon enter Elgish
راجعين ان شاء الله


----------



## الزعيم2000 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

> ادعولى مدخلش الجيش
> الارجا يوم 21/11/2007



قدر الله كله خير , و عسى أن تكرهو شيئا و هو خيرا لكم


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## hussamcad (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*sir*

dear sir 

i download the program

but it dosn't work how can i instalation this programm

thank you


----------



## Dr. usama (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## BASSAMSARHAN (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز
لقد تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكن ال Id لا يتم التجاوب معها 
ارجو المساعدة 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng_houssam (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جاري التحميل للبرنامج و سوف أعلمكم بالنتائج شكراً جزيلاً اخي على البرنامج بس فهموني شو موضوع الجيش خخخخخخخخ


----------



## eng_houssam (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني النسخة تعمل بشكل جيد ولا مشاكل فيها بارك الله بك أخي starmoooon
بالنسبة للأخ بسام قم بأخد الــ ID ولكن بترتيب معاكس أي ضع الحزمة الرقمية التي اضافها اخونا ستار مون والموجودة على اليمين ضمن الخانة اليسارية القصوى لبرنامج primavera
وهكذا بالتتابع وان شاء الله سوف تعمل معك النسخة


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ممكن رفع البرنامج على موقع فور شير .


----------



## سوسوحنا (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا الاسهام والجيش للرجالة يابطل


----------



## fihonil (18 أبريل 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## رمضان خميس (7 فبراير 2010)

*أبو الرمض*

thanlssssss
الله يعطيك العافية ولو ربنا بيحبك متخشش الجيش ربنا يوفقك سلام
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::77::12:


----------



## عبدو2327 (13 مارس 2010)

Primavera Project Planner


----------



## سكرالنحاس (19 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## سكرالنحاس (19 مايو 2010)

*البحيرة-حوش عيسي*

انا محتاج برنامج بريماأفير


----------



## خالد قابيل (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور سيدى والى مزيد من التقدم و الاذدهار


----------



## خالد قابيل (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا سيدى


----------



## خالد قابيل (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا سيدى


----------



## مودي 1966 (23 أغسطس 2010)

البرنامج مفيد


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

me too


----------



## muezahmed (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزاداك الله علماً وتقوى


----------



## boushy (23 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لك كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا على الروابط*


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير و يكثر مالك و ولدك


----------



## abdelhameid (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelhameid (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

